# At Niko's request, Praxx's Tanks



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Praxx's Tanks (56k, BEWARE! Lotsa pix)*

Only because he asked nicely... 
EDITED 3/16/05 - Take the tour!
___________________________________________

Smallest to Largest:

1.75G Marimo Farm (no fish, just plants; it's an old picture). There's a 2 liter java fern growout jar sitting right next to it now. 









Eclipse6 lowLight (1 femBetta, 4 Amanos).









PlantCube (7 Amanos, 1 dwarf puffer). Redone just this weekend as a hemianthus call tank.









55G lowLight (17 Amanos, 23 Glo-Strip Tetras)









240G medLight (too many to list)









I'm planning on redoing the 240 before Thanksgiving.

****The tour of the Lab-A-Ratory!****
Fate afforded my a great opportunity for aquatic gardening, one which I grabbed onto with both hands and am still clinging onto for dear life. It's probably more than I can handle, but hey... what's life without a little excess.

Without further ado, I give you... the Lab-A-Ratory!

A shot of the big tank and the 320W of NOFs over it.









Pan down a little...









The nutrient-sump/top-off tank and my CO2 setup.









To the right, the sink. Love my sink. If you look just to the left of the sink, you can see my industrial CO2 reactor, aptly named "Der Huugen Beasten."









To the right of the sink, my plantCube, what passes for a desk, and an Eclipse 6 (currently full of bronze crypts).









The air conditioner, and shelves full of chems and equipment.









The 55.









"The way out is the way in..."









My tiny (yet powerful) growout tank.









OKAY, that'll all. Pay a nickel at the door. Come again soon... be sure to see the "Egress!"


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Nice tanks!

What is the piece of equipment on the left end of the 55g tank?


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

Laith said:


> Nice tanks!
> 
> What is the piece of equipment on the left end of the 55g tank?


That is the large version of the BioFlo. Works pretty well with a light fish load.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Looking good praxx.


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

Thank you, sir. I had nothing to do with it, the plants told me where to go. I am just the humble gardner.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> I had nothing to do with it, the plants told me where to go.


Wow! That's nice.

Can you do a separate on talking 'plant'? I need to learn that skill!

(Obviously extremely advanced hobbyist!)


----------

